#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΟΠΥΥ: Ο ΚΥΤ στον ΕΟΠΥΥ από 01.06.2012

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §17 του άρθρου 13 του *Ν.4052/01.03.2012 (ΦΕΚ 41/Α')*, ο κλάδος υγείας του ΕΤΑΑ, το γνωστό σε μας τους μηχανικούς ΚΥΤ, εντάσσεται στον *ΕΟΠΥΥ* (Εθνικός Οργανισμός Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Υγείας) από 01.06.2012.

Ο ΕΟΠΥΥ διατηρεί έναν πολύ καλό ιστότοπο όπου μπορούμε να βρούμε απαντήσεις σε πολλά ερωτήματά μας.
Δείτε π.χ. τις *συνήθεις ερωτο-απαντήσεις*.

Ορισμένα αρνητικά είναι τα εξής:
παρακλινικές εξετάσεις για τις οποίες η συμμετοχή μας ήταν μηδενική στα συμβεβλημένα με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ διαγνωστικά κέντρα, πλέον θα είναι 15%.δεν μπορούμε να πάμε σε όποιον γιατρό επιθυμούμε αν δεν θέλουμε να πληρώσουμε επίσκεψη, παρά μόνο σε γιατρό συμβεβλημένο με τον ΕΟΠΠΥ και να είμαστε μέσα στους 50 πρώτους ασθενείς που βλέπει την εβδομάδα και μέσα στους 200 του μήνα.

Κατά την γνώμη μου, αν και θιγμένος οικονομικά, νομίζω ότι καλώς γίνεται έτσι.
Εκείνο που πρέπει να αλλάξει είναι η υποχρέωση πληρωμής της σχετικής εισφοράς του ΚΥΤ. Όποιος δεν θέλει να μην πληρώνει και να έχει όποια ιδιωτική ασφάλεια επιθυμεί.

----------


## Xάρης

Για τις εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις ισχύει:
το *ηλεκτρονικό* παραπεμπτικό απ' *όλους* τους γιατρούς καιτο *χειρόγραφο* μόνο από τους *συμβεβλημένους* με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ

----------


## AEL

Γειά σας παιδιά και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ.

Είμαι φοιτητής ακόμα και έμμεσα ασφαλισμένος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, με αμφότερους τους γονείς μηχανικούς.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν κάποιοι αντιληφθεί τί σημαίνει η ένταξη του κλάδου υγείας στον ΕΟΠΥΥ και το λέω αυτό γιατί βλέπω μια γενικότερη αδιαφορία για το θέμα.
Επειδή τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω άτομα που ήδη ταλαιπωρούνται με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ, απλά θα σας πω ότι η σημερινή ταλαιπωρία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα φαντάζει όνειρο μπροστά σε αυτά που γίνονται στον ΕΟΠΥΥ. 
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κανένας δεν αντιδρά, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που οι μηχανικοί έχουν ένα ταμείο εύρωστο οικονομικά, χάρη στις δικές τους εισφορές. 
Δηλαδή θα έχουμε ίδιες ασφαλιστικές παροχές (πρακτικά ανύπαρκτες) με ασφαλισμένους άλλων ταμείων που σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν έχουν αυτές τις εισφορές.

Μιλάμε δηλαδή για ένα ευθέως αντισυνταγματικό μέτρο, που εκτός των άλλων προσβάλλει έμμεσα και την περιουσία μας.
Αλλά κανένας δεν αντιδρά...!! ΓΙΑΤΙ;;;;
Για ποιό λόγο δεν γίνεται έστω κάποια προσφυγή στα δικαστήρια;

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω θεωρώ τη συνένωση όλων των ταμείων καλοδεχούμενη αλλαγή έστω και θιγμένος επειδή το ταμείο μου είναι (ήταν) πιο εύρωστο από τ' άλλα.
Όλοι οι Έλληνες ασφαλισμένοι σε ένα ταμείο είτε είναι μηχανικοί είτε εργάτες, είτε μισθωτοί είτε ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες.
Ίδιες παροχές για όλους και ίδιες υποχρεώσεις για όλους.
Όχι όπως γίνεται τώρα στο ΕΤΑΑ όπου υποτίθεται ότι συνενώθηκαν τρία ταμεία αλλά εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν διαφορετικά πράγματα για το καθένα.

Σκεφτείτε μόνο τις οικονομίες κλίμακας και την πάταξη της γραφειοκρατίας. Την κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη που θα υπάρξει.
Φυσικά όταν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο κάποιοι θα κερδίσουν κάποιοι θα χάσουν.
Τα παιδιά μας όμως, θα είναι κερδισμένα!

Πες μου όμως AEL γιατί όχι στον ΕΟΠΥΥ; Συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Ενημέρωσέ μας για το τι έχεις βιώσει ή ακούσει.

----------


## AEL

> Σκεφτείτε μόνο τις οικονομίες κλίμακας και την πάταξη της γραφειοκρατίας. Την κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη που θα υπάρξει.
> Φυσικά όταν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο κάποιοι θα κερδίσουν κάποιοι θα χάσουν.
> Τα παιδιά μας όμως, θα είναι κερδισμένα!
> 
> Πες μου όμως AEL γιατί όχι στον ΕΟΠΥΥ; Συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Ενημέρωσέ μας για το τι έχεις βιώσει ή ακούσει.


Καλά, αυτα λένε από την Κυβέρνηση. Ότι όλα θα είναι όμορφα και δίκαια με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ. 

Δες εδώ ένα μικρό δείγμα για να καταλάβεις τί εστί ΕΟΠΥΥ:



> Σύγχυση, άγνοια και απογοήτευση από τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του  ΕΟΠΥΥ δηλώνει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ασφαλισμένων και των γιατρών,  τρεις μήνες μετά την επίσημη πρεμιέρα λειτουργίας του Ασφαλιστικού  Οργανισμού που καλύπτει την πλειονότητα των ασφαλισμένων. Οι ίδιοι  υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν εξυπηρετούνται ικανοποιητικά και πληρώνουν  περισσότερα για τα φάρμακα και τις εξετάσεις τους ενώ οι γιατροί στην  συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους απορρίπτουν το νέο φορέα και αρνούνται να  συνάψουν σύμβαση.
> *Το 43% των ασφαλισμένων πληρώνουν περισσότερα για τα φάρμακα και τις εξετάσεις τους.*
> 
> *Ένας στους τρείς ασφαλισμένους θεωρούν οτι άλλαξαν όλα προς το χειρότερο**Το 60% των ασφαλισμένων αγνοούν την ύπαρξη του Φορέα**Το 64% των γιατρών αρνούνται να συμβληθούν .*
>  Τα συμπεράσματα αυτά προέκυψαν μεταξύ άλλων από  έρευνα που  διενήργησε  για λογαριασμό του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών η εταιρία   Prognosis  σε  ασφαλισμένους και γιατρούς μέλη του ΙΣΑ κατά την χρονική  περίοδο 15-2-2012 εως 23-2-2012.


http://www.ygeianews.gr/section/peri...oste-mou-eopuu




> Προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν οι διαβητικοί στις συναλλαγές τους με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ 								 								 				 				      
> 
> 
>  Δραστικά έχουν αλλάξει οι ισορροπίες σχετικά με την προσβασιμότητα των  ατόμων με διαβήτη στην ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, μετά την έναρξη της  λειτουργίας του Εθνικού Οργανισμού Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Υγείας (ΕΟΠΥΥ),  καθώς - όπως οι ίδιοι καταγγέλλουν - οι 1.127 συμβεβλημένοι με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ  γιατροί, με εξειδίκευση στο διαβήτη, δεν επαρκούν, ενώ η μη ένταξη των  αναλώσιμων υλικών (ταινίες, βελόνες, σκαρφιστήρες) στην ηλεκτρονική  συνταγογράφηση, προκαλεί μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία στους ασθενείς.


http://www.express.gr/news/ygeia/568...222568706.php3





> *Ο ΕΟΠΥΥ χρωστάει ¤600 εκατ. με το καλημέρα*


 (σημερινό αυτό το άρθρο)
http://www.inews.gr/42/o-eopyy-chros...o-kalimera.htm




> *Ο ΕΟΠΥΥ, οι διαλείποντες καθετηριασμοί και το μπάχαλο*


http://epnm.blogspot.com/2012/02/disabledgr.html

Μην τρώτε το παραμύθι που σας σερβίρουν.
Θα πληρώνετε εισφορές σαν μαλ... και τελικά δεν θα έχετε καμμία ουσιαστική παροχή.
Με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ θα οδηγηθείτε πλέον στην ιδιωτική ασφάλιση (αυτός είναι και ο στόχος τους), μόνο που θα συνεχίσετε να πληρώνετε κανονικά εισφορές.
Τους γονείς μου λυπάμαι που πλήρωναν μια ζωή για να μην έχουν παροχές τώρα που τις χρειάζονται. 

Σε κάποιον που δεν έχει χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας αυτά ίσως να ακούγονται κινέζικα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει η ώρα που θα ψάχνεστε και τότε δυστυχώς θα είναι αργά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το να λέει κάτι η κυβέρνηση, η όποια κυβέρνηση, δεν σημαίνει εξ ορισμού ότι είναι λάθος και κακό.
Αυτά δε που αναγράφω στην πρώτη παράγραφο τα έγραφα πολύ καιρό πριν, πριν αποφασιστούν και ψηφιστούν. 
Επί της ουσίας δε, α) των οικονομικών κλίμακας και β) του περιορισμού της γραφειοκρατίας δεν διάβασα κάποιο αντεπιχείρημα.
Και όχι, δεν περιμένω ότι όλα θα είναι όμορφα και δίκαια, άλλα σίγουρα θεωρώ ότι είναι βήμα εμπρός και όχι πίσω ή έστω στασιμότητα.

Πάντως, είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κριθεί ο ΕΟΠΥΥ, ο όποιος νέος οργανισμός παροχής υπηρεσιών υγείας.
Η άγνοια του κόσμου για την ύπαρξή του και μόνο, αποδεικνύει του λόγου το αληθές.

Το ότι θα πληρώνουμε περισσότερα για κάποιες εξετάσεις, 15% συμμετοχή του ασφαλισμένου, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κακό, αντιθέτως. Με το ισχύον σύστημα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πηγαίνω στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο του φίλου μου κάθε μήνα και να γράφω αιματολογικές εξετάσεις που δεν κάνω για να πληρώνεται ο φίλος μου από το ΚΥΤ.

Ούτε το γεγονός ότι οι γιατροί αρνούνται να συμβληθούν σημαίνει ότι είναι κακό το νέο σύστημα. Αντιθέτως σημαίνει ότι θίγει κάποια συμφέροντά τους. Από την άλλη εμένα με συμφέρει γιατί δεν θα πληρώνω τίποτα και δεν θα στήνομαι στις ουρές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Και ένα πράγμα να σου πω για τους γιατρούς. Έχουν το περισσότερο μαύρο χρήμα μετά ίσως από τους πολιτικούς και είναι συνυπεύθυνοι για τα χάλια της δημόσιας υγείας και την παράλογη αύξηση του κόστους της. Οι φαρμακευτικές τους έκαναν πλούσιους και το λαό φτωχότερο.

Όσο για τα χρωστούμενα του ΕΟΠΥΥ διαβάστε ποιοι διαμαρτύρονται. Οι ιδιοκτήτες ιδιωτικών κλινικών! 

Εν κατακλείδι, λογικό είναι κάθε νέος οργανισμός να αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα και τις λεγόμενες "παιδικές ασθένειες". Πόσο μάλλον όταν δημιουργείται σ' αυτήν τη δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο. Ας δώσουμε περίοδο χάριτος και ας θυμηθούμε τι έγινε και σε άλλες τομές στη δημόσια διοίκηση, π.χ. όταν οι περιοδικές του ΦΠΑ έπρεπε να κατατεθούν υποχρεωτικά ηλεκτρονικά.
Ρόλος μας να καταγγείλουμε τα κακώς κείμενα έκανε η κοινότητα των νεφροπαθών στο σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσε ο AEL παραπάνω, και να απαιτήσουμε να αποκατασταθούν τα όποια προβλήματα, λάθη και δυσλειτουργίες.

Τέλος, δεν θεωρώ την ιδιωτική ασφάλιση εξ ορισμού κακή. Αν σου παρέχει υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες πληρώνεις γιατί όχι. Άλλωστε το μοντέλο είναι δοκιμασμένο σε χώρες της δυτικής Ευρώπης, όπου δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικές κλινικές στην πληθώρα που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα. Το ΚΥΤ και τη δημόσια ασφάλιση την έχουμε χρυσοπληρώσει κι αυτό που θα έπρεπε κυρίως να έχουμε, ασφάλεια και σιγουριά για το τι μέλει γενέσθαι, δεν το έχουμε.

Ως Χάρης και μηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας *επιθυμώ πρωτίστως να έχω τη δυνατότητα επιλογής μεταξύ δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα ασφάλισης, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα επιλέξω τον δεύτερο.*
Όταν και αν μου δοθεί η επιλογή, θα εξετάσω τις προσφορές που έχω και θα επιλέξω.

Αυτήν την ελευθερία επιλογής δεν θέλω να μου τη στερεί κανένας. 

*Φτάνει πια. Το πάρτι γιατρών, φαρμακευτικών, διαφόρων άλλων προμηθευτών, ιδιωτικών κλινικών, ΤΕΛΟΣ!*

----------


## Kostas2002

Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να μας πει τι αλλαγές θα φέρει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ?
Δεν θα πηγαίνουμε όπως και τώρα στον συμβεβλημένο γιατρό?
Δεν θα πληρώνουμε όπως και τώρα την συμμετοχή μας στο φαρμακείο?
Δεν θα έχουμε δικαίωμα για αιματολογικές μία φορά το εξάμηνο εκτός αν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος?
Θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε προληπτικές εξετάσεις?
Τι θα αλλάξει?

----------


## Xάρης

Στην πρώτη ανάρτηση του θέματος θα διαβάσεις δυο αλλαγές που έρχονται από 01.06.2012.
Κλικ και στο συνήθεις ερωτο-απαντήσεις για περισσότερα.
Διάβασε και την κριτική για τον ΕΟΠΥΥ από έναν νεφροπαθή ηλικίας 23 ετών *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Kostas2002

Άρα οι απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις μου είναι



> Μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να μας πει τι αλλαγές θα φέρει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ?
> Δεν θα πηγαίνουμε όπως και τώρα στον συμβεβλημένο γιατρό? 
> Θα πηγαίνουμε αλλά αν αυτός έχει ξεπεράσει το όριό του θα τον πληρώσουμε ή θα πάμε σε άλλο γιατρό (που είναι ο θεσμός του οικ. γιατρού, πήγε περίπατο, όλοι οι γιατροί είναι ίδιοι, ισοπέδωση για ακόμα μία φορά;) 
> Δεν θα πληρώνουμε όπως και τώρα την συμμετοχή μας στο φαρμακείο?
> Ισχύει το ίδιο
> Δεν θα έχουμε δικαίωμα για αιματολογικές μία φορά το εξάμηνο εκτός αν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος?
> Ισχύει το ίδιο
> Θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε προληπτικές εξετάσεις?
> Ισχύει το ίδιο, δηλαδή όχι
> Τι θα αλλάξει?


Ακόμα όμως προσπαθώ να βρω τα καλά του ΕΟΠΥΥ!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Προληπτικές εξετάσεις κάνεις και τώρα και στο μέλλον.
Όταν πας σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο και κάνεις μια γενική αίματος τι είναι; Δεν είναι εξέταση και μάλιστα "προληπτική";
Σήμερα στα συμβεβλημένα κέντρα δεν πληρώνουμε μία. Από 01.06.2012 θα πληρώνουμε συμμετοχή 15%. Κακό για την τσέπη μας καλό για να περιοριστούν οι λαμογιές.

Επίσης, σήμερα πας σε όποιον γιατρό θέλουμε, πληρώνουμε και μετά πάμε στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, καταθέτουμε τα χαρτιά και μας πιστώνουν το λογαριασμό μας. 
Από 01.06.2012 πάμε σε όποιον γιατρό θέλουμε, αρκεί να είναι συμβεβλημένος με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ και δεν πληρώνουμε μία.
Με τα όρια των 50 αποδείξεων την εβδομάδα και 200 το μήνα περιορίζονται οι λαμογιές.
Σε τελική ανάλυση, αν ο οικογενειακός σου γιατρός έχει συμπληρώσει το όριο των 52/200 αποδείξεων, συνεννοείστε να κοπεί η απόδειξη την επόμενη εβδομάδα/μήνα. 
Αν ο γιατρός είναι τόσο καλός/δημοφιλής και βλέπει σταθερά πάνω από 50/200 ασθενείς ανά εβδομάδα/μήνα, τότε επιλέγεις, ή πληρώνεις ή επιλέγεις άλλον. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια εξίσου καλά. 

Τα καλά του ΕΟΠΥΥ:
α) οικονομίες κλίμακας --> καλό στην τσέπη όλων των ασφαλισμένων
β) περιορισμός γραφειοκρατίας --> εξοικονόμηση χρόνου και χρήματος για τους ασφαλισμένους
γ) περιορισμός λαμογιών --> καλό στην τσέπη όλων των ασφαλισμένων, τα χρήματα πηγαίνουν σ' αυτούς που τα έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη.

Καλύτερο απ' όλα θα ήταν να δοθεί το δικαίωμα επιλογής.
Σε όποιον αρέσει, πληρώνει και έχει δημόσια ασφάλεια στον ΕΟΠΥΥ.
Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, δεν πληρώνει και δεν έχει δημόσια ασφάλεια αλλά υποχρεούται να επιλέξει μια αντίστοιχη ιδιωτική ασφάλεια.

----------


## AEL

> Το ότι θα πληρώνουμε περισσότερα για κάποιες εξετάσεις, 15% συμμετοχή του ασφαλισμένου, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κακό, αντιθέτως. Με το ισχύον σύστημα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πηγαίνω στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο του φίλου μου κάθε μήνα και να γράφω αιματολογικές εξετάσεις που δεν κάνω για να πληρώνεται ο φίλος μου από το ΚΥΤ.


Για να κάνεις εξετάσεις πρέπει να έχεις χαρτί από γιατρό.
Οπότε, αυτό που γράφεις απλά δεν γίνεται.




> Ως Χάρης και μηχανικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας *επιθυμώ πρωτίστως να έχω τη δυνατότητα επιλογής μεταξύ δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα ασφάλισης, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα επιλέξω τον δεύτερο.*
> Όταν και αν μου δοθεί η επιλογή, θα εξετάσω τις προσφορές που έχω και θα επιλέξω.


 Γιατί δεν το λες από την αρχή;
Εσύ λοιπόν θεωρείς ότι τώρα θα σκεφτούν να σου δώσουν δικαίωμα επιλογής και γι' αυτό σου αρέσει.

Εγώ πάλι σου λέω ότι θα συνεχίσεις να πληρώνεις κανονικά, για να "βουλώνεις" τις τρύπες του ΕΟΠΥΥ και θα πληρώνεις έξτρα για ιδιωτική ασφάλιση (αν θέλεις βέβαια ιδιωτική). 

Άποψή σου ότι τα κακώς κείμενα θα διορθωθούν και ότι το μαύρο χρήμα των γιατρών θα εξαφανιστεί. Αυτό δεν το εγγυάται κανένας και μάλιστα τα δεδομένα μέχρι στιγμής άλλα δείχνουν.

Γεια χαρά και όνειρα γλυκά.
Εγώ μια φορά είπα και ελάλησα και αμαρτίαν ουκ έχω.

----------


## Xάρης

Το να πάρεις χαρτί από γιατρό είναι το πιο εύκολο.
Κάποια διαγνωστικά κέντρα έχουν και τους δικούς τους συνεργάτες γιατρούς που μπορούν να γράφουν αβέρτα παραπεμπτικά για εξετάσεις.

Σε παράφραση του Βολταίρου που είπε "Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου να το λες", λέω ότι "Δεν επιθυμώ την ιδιωτική ασφάλιση αλλά υπερασπίζομαι το δικαίωμα επιλογής του καθενός".

Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο! Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να μας αφήσουν ελεύθερους να επιλέξουμε. Συνεπώς θα συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε για υπηρεσίες που δεν λαμβάνουμε και για να τρέφουμε λαμόγια.
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να διατυπώνουμε τη θέση μας και να διεκδικούμε τα δικαιώματά μας με τον τρόπο που μπορεί ο καθένας.

Απόψεις εκφράζουμε όλοι φίλε μου και τίποτα άλλο. 
Ούτε είμαστε αφελείς να πιστεύουμε ότι από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη θα διορθωθούν κακώς κείμενα δεκαετιών και θα καθαρίσει η κόπρος του Αυγεία.
Άποψή μου όμως, εκτίμηση, όπως θέλεις πες το, ότι η πορεία είναι ορθή. 
Προφανώς έχεις αντίθετη άποψη και τα "δεδομένα" που παρέθεσες στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα δεν με έπεισαν περί του αντιθέτου και σου εξήγησα γιατί.

Συμμερίζομαι τις ευχές σου για υγεία και χαρά όλων μας.
Όσο για τα όνειρα, όταν είναι γλυκά σημαίνει ότι τα έχουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας και είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι. Ανταποδίδω λοιπόν και τις ευχές για ευτυχία. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Kostas2002

> Προληπτικές εξετάσεις κάνεις και τώρα και στο μέλλον.
> Όταν πας σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο και κάνεις μια γενική αίματος τι είναι; Δεν είναι εξέταση και μάλιστα "προληπτική";
> Σήμερα στα συμβεβλημένα κέντρα δεν πληρώνουμε μία. Από 01.06.2012 θα πληρώνουμε συμμετοχή 15%. Κακό για την τσέπη μας καλό για να περιοριστούν οι λαμογιές.
> Προληπτικές εξετάσεις δεν δικαιολογούνται ούτε τώρα ούτε στο μέλλον. Θέλει γνωμάτευση γιατρού
> 
> Επίσης, σήμερα πας σε όποιον γιατρό θέλουμε, πληρώνουμε και μετά πάμε στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, καταθέτουμε τα χαρτιά και μας πιστώνουν το λογαριασμό μας. 
> Από 01.06.2012 πάμε σε όποιον γιατρό θέλουμε, αρκεί να είναι συμβεβλημένος με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ και δεν πληρώνουμε μία.
> Με τα όρια των 50 αποδείξεων την εβδομάδα και 200 το μήνα περιορίζονται οι λαμογιές.
> Σε τελική ανάλυση, αν ο οικογενειακός σου γιατρός έχει συμπληρώσει το όριο των 52/200 αποδείξεων, συνεννοείστε να κοπεί η απόδειξη την επόμενη εβδομάδα/μήνα. 
> ...


Δηλαδή επειδή το σύστημα δεν θέλει να ελέγχει θα πρέπει να τσουβαλιαστούν ολοι προς τα κάτω......

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θέλω να επαναλαμβάνομαι αλλά το ανέφερα παραπάνω ότι το να πάρεις παραπεμπτικό γιατρού για να κάνεις μια σειρά εξετάσεις δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο. 
Και αυτό το λέω με κάθε ευθύνη των λόγων μου, βάσει προσωπικών εμπειριών.

1. Όταν αναφέρομαι σε λαμόγια θεωρώ ότι καταλαβαίνεις σε ποιους αναφέρομαι. 
Πάντως όχι στον ασφαλισμένο που προκειμένου να ξεπεράσει τον σκόπελο των 50 εξετάσεων την εβδομάδα θα ζητήσει από το γιατρό του να του κόψει την απόδειξη την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

2. Αυτά είναι υπερβολές. Φυσικά και έχουμε αλλάζει οικογενειακώς γιατρούς σε πολλές ειδικότητες, παθολόγους, οφθαλμίατρους, ΩΡΛ, γαστρεντερολόγους, παιδίατρους, οδοντιάτρους, καρδιολόγους. Ούτε πειράματα βιώσαμε ούτε τίποτα άλλο.
Και μη μου πεις για το ιστορικό ότι δεν το έχεις στο αρχείο σου; Οφείλεις να το έχεις.

Τέλος, δεν πιστεύω να θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που να είναι υπέρ του "τσουβαλιάσματος" όπως γράφεις, της προς τα κάτω ισοπέδωσης.
Το σύστημα δεν ελέγχει αλλά και είναι και πράγματα που δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει γιατί όλα γίνονται νομότυπα.

Ενδιαφέρουσα η ανταλλαγή απόψεων που είχαμε, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε, προφανώς κάποιοι είναι υπέρ και κάποιοι κατά, ο χρόνος όμως θα δείξει αν θα είναι για καλό μας ή όχι. 
Προς το παρόν θεωρώ ότι είναι νωρίς για να κρίνουμε αλλά κινούμαστε προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Ελπίζω οι προσδοκίες μου να μην διαψευστούν.

----------

